# Gwar



## JonnyBtreed (Dec 7, 2009)

Dude, I don't know about you guys, but I think the guys from GWAR are absolutely HILARIOUS!!!! They are probably some of the best speakers of any musician I know. Plus... They just Rule... Cause their GWAR...

If you haven't heard them speak, Watch These... Absolutely Hilarious.


[youtube]WwnHaslci9E[/youtube]

[youtube]8FfdFV5v2Nk[/youtube]

[youtube]5NQ_bE4xujs[/youtube]




Or these:

[youtube]nMvtfpz1gHU&[/youtube]

[youtube]sWRKlNlRsgI[/youtube] <------------- BEST ONE


----------



## racerboy71 (Dec 7, 2009)

yeah.. johhny.. gwar rocks.. i used to see them all of the time in a lil club in trenton nj.. they were too funny... always loved the big squirting penises and the blood that shot up and hit the roof.. for months after, you knew that qwar had played as the red stains were all over the cieling tiles still... the good old days...


----------



## JonnyBtreed (Dec 7, 2009)

I'm just really amazed at the intellect. Their really a bunch of VERY smart dudes just having fun, playing music. And thats what its all about...


----------



## JonnyBtreed (Dec 8, 2009)

outdoor organic dank nugs said:


> typical gimmicky no talent metal band. they should get together with that guy who wears the kfc bucket on his head and they could be the talk of the town how horrible they all are together.
> 
> zero talent, their music is lame and boring, and their stupid gimmick is played out.
> 
> real musicians stfu and let their music do the talking.



65 posts and already a neg rep troll huh.... Thanks for the negativity. I bet you didn't watch one video right? Just came in here to spout your narrow minded bullshit and that's it. 

Run along now....

Here's another. Talking with the Lead singer after the show. Tell me he's not a musician. REAL musicians, do it for themselves. They enjoy the music THEY make and that's what makes them good. He even said in the beginning it was a joke, and they expected nothing to ever come of it. 

[youtube]s_T0Rwj5gwI[/youtube]


oh and buckethead is a GREAT guitarist. The biggest reason so many of those guys had to wear costumes and make-up is because they're ugly. And in the music business 20 years ago you didn't get to where GWAR or KISS or Buckethead, or any "gimmicky" band got, being an ugly musician/

And I can't think of ONE gimmicky band that's been around for 25 years, touring for 25 years and still selling out venues.....

so, in the future, know what your talking about before you open your mouth.


----------



## outdoor organic dank nugs (Dec 8, 2009)

JonnyBtreed said:


> The biggest reason so many of those guys have to wear costumes and make-up is because they're ugly..


 thats a load of shit. nobody cares what they look like. it doesnt matter if they are ugly or half retarded or deformed or whatever if they are really legit their music will do the talking. its all a gimmick. gwar with their haloween bullshit and buckethead with his kfc bucket, what a joke.


----------



## JonnyBtreed (Dec 8, 2009)

"And I can't think of ONE gimmicky band _*that's been around for 25 years, touring for 25 years and still selling out venues....."*_


----------



## JonnyBtreed (Dec 8, 2009)

_*

I'm starting to hate this site because of shitheads like you.....

I say something positive and you run in here and start your shit.... 

Fuck off.



I even tried being nice the first time....
*_


----------



## JonnyBtreed (Dec 8, 2009)

outdoor organic dank nugs said:


> typical gimmicky no talent metal band. they should get together with that guy who wears the kfc bucket on his head and they could be the talk of the town how horrible they all are together.
> 
> zero talent, their music is lame and boring, and their stupid gimmick is played out.
> 
> real musicians stfu and let their music do the talking.




_*AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA AND YOU LIKE PHISH?????????

A bunch of jambly guitar solos that sound like shit and last for 25 minutes.... A fucked up half retarded monkey could be given a guitar and sound better than them.


No wonder you have no Idea about real music..... You need to go take a shower and put the patchouli away....


see, now you got me in a bad mood... and that's pretty hard to do with all the weed I smoke....


*_


----------



## doitinthewoods (Dec 8, 2009)

outdoor organic dank nugs said:


> typical gimmicky no talent metal band. they should get together with that guy who wears the kfc bucket on his head and they could be the talk of the town how horrible they all are together.
> 
> zero talent, their music is lame and boring, and their stupid gimmick is played out.
> 
> real musicians stfu and let their music do the talking.


 
They're not trying to be good, retard. That's half the point. It's supposed to be rediculous, unlike that garbage you probably listen to that's trying so hard to be cool and ends up being stupid anyway.

They're a bunch of nerds dressed up in rediculous costumes jamming out.


----------



## JonnyBtreed (Dec 8, 2009)

doitinthewoods said:


> They're not trying to be good, retard. That's half the point. It's supposed to be rediculous, unlike that wodi garbage you probably listen to that's trying so hard to be cool and ends up being stupid anyway.
> 
> They're a bunch of nerds dressed up in rediculous costumes jamming out.



And their funny!!!! That was the whole point of my original post... thank you....


----------



## Mindmelted (Dec 8, 2009)

outdoor organic dank nugs said:


> typical gimmicky no talent metal band. they should get together with that guy who wears the kfc bucket on his head and they could be the talk of the town how horrible they all are together.
> 
> zero talent, their music is lame and boring, and their stupid gimmick is played out.
> 
> real musicians stfu and let their music do the talking.


Fuck you asswipe.
Bucket head has more talent in his little finger than you do your entire body.Do riu a favor and eat a bullet.


----------



## SmokeyMcChokey (Dec 8, 2009)

JonnyBtreed said:


> _*FUCK YOU! YOU TROLL FUCK! FUCK OFF!!!!!*_
> 
> _*I'm starting to hate this site because of shitheads like you.....*_
> 
> ...


 dont listen to this guy man. that luda trying to make ppl mad. he will all three or four of his new accounts banned pretty soon. no worries


----------



## Mindmelted (Dec 8, 2009)

SmokeyMcChokey said:


> dont listen to this guy man. that luda trying to make ppl mad. he will all three or four of his new accounts banned pretty soon. no worries


You mean Luda the dickhead


----------



## JonnyBtreed (Dec 8, 2009)

doitinthewoods said:


> They're a bunch of nerds dressed up in rediculous costumes jamming out.



like 90% of the successful bands out there....

A bunch of drama club nerds in high school....


----------



## outdoor organic dank nugs (Dec 8, 2009)

a real band, who knows how to play their instruments and jam: [youtube]nvh2E_1e_fM[/youtube]


----------



## outdoor organic dank nugs (Dec 8, 2009)

what would gwar or buckethead be without their gimmicks? NOTHING!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Mindmelted (Dec 8, 2009)

outdoor organic dank nugs said:


> what would gwar or buckethead be without their gimmicks? NOTHING!!!!!!!!!!!!!


What would you be without trolling

Like i said before do riu a favor and eat a bullet(Luda)


----------



## JonnyBtreed (Dec 8, 2009)

Then you have the fucking balls to come in here after all that and post a phish video....

Ok... thats it dude.... i don't normally resort to name calling.... but


Listen here .... IS THIS A PHISH THREAD??? Is this a stinky hippy thread????

I DON'T WANT TO LISTEN TO YOUR SHIT music. I don't want to talk to you.

Your an ignorant fuck and a loser. 

GET OFF MY THREAD!!!!!!


TROLL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## JonnyBtreed (Dec 8, 2009)

You've started 3 threads here since starting your account a month ago.....

One of them being the "Metal Haters Thread"

You can't even deny you didn't come in here to troll my thread.....


----------



## doitinthewoods (Dec 8, 2009)

outdoor organic dank nugs said:


> a real band, who knows how to play their instruments and jam: [youtube]nvh2E_1e_fM[/youtube]


an overrated jam band to sell to college kids. Only thing Trey has is good tone, aside from that he's average. They sucked before 80% of their fans knew who they were. Anything that is worth a fuck is at least 15 years old. 

ok, turntables.... stfu.


----------



## outdoor organic dank nugs (Dec 8, 2009)

doitinthewoods said:


> an overrated jam band to sell to college kids. Only thing Trey has is good tone, aside from that he's average. They sucked before 80% of their fans knew who they were. Anything that is worth a fuck is at least 15 years old.
> 
> ok, turntables.... stfu.


 lets see any metal band that can play like this: [youtube]xy9d47VG4t8[/youtube] 

and trey === THE BEST GUITARIST SINCE HENDRIX!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## JonnyBtreed (Dec 8, 2009)

_*officially ignored...
*__*
Congratulations. Your the first person in over a year to piss me off enough to use that feature....*_


----------

